# Nora and Nibbles babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a look at the new litter from Nibbles, a longhaired tricolor buck and Nora a yellow marked tri. I had to take a lot of pix to get one without Daddy's fat furry rump hiding the babies.



I just noticed that only part of the photo was pasted in the post. Sorry!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Aww 

You dont have problems leaving the buck in the cage?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

the parents names made me smile 
Cute babies xx


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

aw keep us updated with pictures


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I've never had a problem with leaving the father in with doe through and after the birth. Nibbles is very protective of this babies. He earned that name when he was little by Nibbling on my rings whenever i handled him.

Question: Would it be better for me to include pix of the parents along with the babies? To show the colors and coats in addition to the results of the combination?


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ooh that would be nice to see  xx


----------



## Lizzle (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd love to see the parents too. I want to poke the little bubblegums! :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Pix of Nibbles, marked long haired tricolor buck:

Nibbles on the right, with another doe, Adamantine:


Nibbles is on the left, again with Addie:


This is Nora, a marked satin yellow tri doe, in the middle facing front, as a young doe, the big one with one eye is her dam, Popeye.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Awww... what pretty babies! And parents too!

Who is the other Tri Color in the photo with Nibbles?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Dang! The captions aren't there!

Fixed it. Sorry. the doe with Nibs is Admantine.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I like Admantine, she's really pretty, I like her markings a lot.
(The others are really pretty too. She just speaks to me!)


----------



## Amelia66 (Jun 12, 2010)

oh so sweet 

how did Popeye loose her eye?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

When she was little, and both her eyes started to open, the one eye didn't open all the way. There was no infection or swelling, but the eye became permanently closed. I suspect she was blind in that eye. Since I don't show my meeces, and she was such a great big beauty, it makes little difference to me.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are a couple of current pix of Nora, Nibbles, the two young does from their first litter (the boys have been separated), and the babies in the background.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

What a sweet little family! Nibbles reminds me a bit of my daughter's mouse, Cousin. Except he's longhair, darker and the markings are reversed.... Well, I guess he doesn't look anything like him at all.

Are you trying to recreate anything particular in this litter? (Markings, Color, Temperament?)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This is the first time I've bred a black to beige tri to a yellow tri. I'm hoping the offspring will help me understand more about the whole tri phenomenon.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

I should've known it was something more on the side of "for the sake of science!"  I thought since both the parents had that one big spot on the sides, maybe you were trying to recreate that. I wonder how that happens that a mouse ends up with just one big pooled clump of color instead of a few. I guess the mouse would have less splashing and it all clumps together due to the presence of the s/s gene.

Cousin is like this, he just has one big black spot, and then is Light Beige/White everywhere else.

That would be interesting to see which c-dilutes are on the RY Tri.


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> Cousin is like this, he just has one big black spot, and then is Light Beige/White everywhere else.


Because the three other tris in the litter didn't want to share their black spots with him? At least that's what Destynn said. 

moustress, I love seeing your tris. Keep posting pictures. Maybe, eventually, I'll post pictures of mine.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

> Because the three other tris in the litter didn't want to share their black spots with him? At least that's what Destynn said.


Don't you think Nibbles kind of resembles him and Aah (the longhair Tri from you)?! Thats why his name is Cousin, because Ami said his one big black spot looks like her cousin, Laura. :lol:


----------



## WolfWhisper (Mar 2, 2010)

nuedaimice said:


> > Because the three other tris in the litter didn't want to share their black spots with him? At least that's what Destynn said.
> 
> 
> Don't you think Nibbles kind of resembles him and Aah (the longhair Tri from you)?! Thats why his name is Cousin, because Ami said his one big black spot looks like her cousin, Laura. :lol:


Yes, Nibbles kind of does.

And Destynn says Cousin is a good name for him. *nods* (He appears to be distracted because I was just talking about who to pair him up with.)


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nibbles' markings are remarkable. I think that first of all he does not carry either c^h or c^ch. Those dilutes cause markings to become blurry and smeared looking. Combined with the tri factor c^h causes 'splashed' and 'painted' meeces, a combination of the two causes a combination of those two that is just completely chaotic in distribution. It's c^e/c^e and c^e/c, combined with the tri factor that are the most likely to give nice patches of one color each, but even that is a bit hit and miss. In those cases the distribution of colored patches is dependent on the marking genes.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies eyes should start opening sometime today. This second litter looks nothing like the first, which was all beige and sand.


----------



## nuedaimice (May 26, 2010)

Oh! Agouti based Tris! I love Agouti Splashed, its one of my favorite colors! Is that one pup a cinnamon? Are any of the others Cinnamon Splashed?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

This was the whole litter. No cinnamon splashed or tri, just the one little marked cinnamon. I may use him for stud eventually, as I am also fond of agouti based tris. the only thing I've seen so far that I didn't care for was bloue agouti based tri. Nibs seems to have reduced fertility, as he has always produced small litters. The offspring seem to be healthy enough, though, so I'm not worried about it. I didn't use him at stud for a number of months, but now he's my best tri buck, what with the demise of Adamant. I'm evaluating the young tri bucks with a view to picking one or two for the next generation. I prefer my tris in short hair, but if I have to use a long haired buck, Nibs has a super thick coat, and is a great mate and father.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats on everything! I love the cinnamin looking baby! I've been trying to breed cinnamin for a couple months now (as it turns out, my agouti AND chocolate had a whole boat load of c-dilutes! :lol: ) So now I'm trying with the most normal looking chocolates I have!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a peek at Nora's last litter off of Nibbles. They are about four days old now.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here's a handful of cuteness.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

One of the older girls from the first litter off Nibbles and Nora managed to get caught by her brother, apparently, before I seperated the sexes. It's a good thing she was of a good size already (almost as big as your average petstore adult doe). The resutls were pretty much what I had hoped for when I put these two together.

Here the newer babies are, heaped together with their older cousins/siblings.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These babies off of Nibbles and Nora are the first batch of agouti based tris I've had that look good to me. the youngest batch is an oopsie off Nibbles and one of the oldest girls...still having problems correctly sexing the tris. But you can see that the inbreeding produced a couple of nice black based tris. Fortunately, these are nice big mousies, so there was no problem with the delivery of the oopsies.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

The wavy haired baby in the last lot of piccies is adorable


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The youngest ones have their eyes open now. They have lots of big sisters to help take care of them.















I got confused and posted these in the wrong thread...Nibbles has been a very busy boy and is in several threads right now.


----------

